# 87 Stanza front strut mount



## FordMan77 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey guys, finally picked up some new front struts for the 87, and seeing as how the car is pretty much original, figured I'd have to change the strut mounts as well. Is there a preferred brand for these, or any type of interchange? I see just the bushings for sale for a reasonable price, but I haven't looked yet to see how the strut mounts are made.

The cheapest I could find a mount was $30/ea. If anyone has a better alternative, please share.

Jay


----------

